# Light selection



## Serena420 (Jul 5, 2018)

I am planing my first indoor grow, 3×3 grow space I think, found this one from Unit Farm, does any body use this before?


----------



## Locked (Jul 5, 2018)

I use 2 KING LED Units. One is a 1200 the other a 1500.  Never heard of Unit Farm.


----------



## Dan789 (Jul 5, 2018)

Never seen that light before, not saying it won’t work, but no experience with that brand.


----------



## Serena420 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I use 2 KING LED Units. One is a 1200 the other a 1500.  Never heard of Unit Farm.



Thanks man, looked through the 1200 leds, is that really 1200w true power?


----------



## Serena420 (Jul 6, 2018)

Dan789 said:


> Never seen that light before, not saying it won’t work, but no experience with that brand.



Thanks man


----------



## Serena420 (Jul 6, 2018)

it says 175watts true power, for a 3×3 space, is this enough?


----------



## Locked (Jul 6, 2018)

Serena420 said:


> Thanks man, looked through the 1200 leds, is that really 1200w true power?



No, not even close.  I think it pulls somewhere around 350 watts.


----------



## Dan789 (Jul 6, 2018)

I think in order to consider a light, you want to see a photo metric plot, one that shows where the light is and at what brilliance in a tent or other defined growing space and specifically at what height the light delivers its particular performance.  
To say a light that only delivers 8184 lumens but has 1469.2umols doesn’t tell anyone enough information to make an informed decision.


----------



## umbra (Jul 6, 2018)

these are the numbers All other lights should be judged by, lol.

https://2xuwao2gok1v2wn2em9n5ys8-wp...ontent/uploads/2018/03/SPYDRx-PLUS-180327.pdf


----------



## Dan789 (Jul 6, 2018)

absolutely.


----------



## Serena420 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hamster Lewis said:


> No, not even close.  I think it pulls somewhere around 350 watts.



How's the light working? Any heat issue? What's your grow space?


----------



## Serena420 (Jul 11, 2018)

Dan789 said:


> I think in order to consider a light, you want to see a photo metric plot, one that shows where the light is and at what brilliance in a tent or other defined growing space and specifically at what height the light delivers its particular performance.
> To say a light that only delivers 8184 lumens but has 1469.2umols doesn’t tell anyone enough information to make an informed decision.


Thanks for the great suggestion!!!!


----------



## Locked (Jul 11, 2018)

Serena420 said:


> How's the light working? Any heat issue? What's your grow space?



I flower in a 4x4x6.5 Grow Tent. I run the 2 KING LED lights in there and they kill it.  Great yields, lower heat issues, and less power used. I use to run a 600w and a 400w HPS in that same tent and the heat was very tough to deal with unless it was dead winter and I cracked a window in the Grow Room. When I switched to the LED's I could actually grow right up until Summer started and then I would shut down for a couple months.


----------



## Serena420 (Jul 16, 2018)

Heard that Mars Hydro will have 10% discount on July 20th, want to try oit their Mars II 900, their sales rep said the light is updated.


----------



## Serena420 (Jul 18, 2018)

The COB looks so cool too, but no fans?？?? Won't be hot? Any one use this? Any suggestion for me?


----------



## Keef (Jul 18, 2018)

Hey Serena !-- We haven't crossed paths yet !- Welcome to MP -- I run Aero under LEDs-- Don't know much about numbers but my aero boxes are about half a square meter/yard -- I use one Mars Hydro 300 Reflector Series over each box -- I use the same light in veg and bloom !-


----------



## Dan789 (Jul 18, 2018)

Hey Serena how about posting something you’re not fronting from some manufacturer?  Show us your proposed grow space.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Serena420 (Jul 19, 2018)

Keef said:


> Hey Serena !-- We haven't crossed paths yet !- Welcome to MP -- I run Aero under LEDs-- Don't know much about numbers but my aero boxes are about half a square meter/yard -- I use one Mars Hydro 300 Reflector Series over each box -- I use the same light in veg and bloom !-



Could you please show me some pics of the plants? So I can see how their lights working


----------



## Serena420 (Jul 19, 2018)

Dan789 said:


> Hey Serena how about posting something you’re not fronting from some manufacturer?  Show us your proposed grow space.  Thanks in advance.



Sorry, as I said at the beginning, I am still looking into the light and tent, any suggestion for me?


----------



## Dan789 (Jul 19, 2018)

Good bye.


----------



## Serena420 (Aug 3, 2018)

Finally got my light, the tent is still on the way [emoji5][emoji5]


----------

